# Has anyone used remote contractor job placement services



## skmcdaniel (Sep 14, 2010)

Has anyone ever used a website called remotecontractorjobplacementservices.com? I have been talking to a recruiter from their website. They have my resume, they said they may have some matches and all I have to do is fill out an application. But it costs almost $200 to join their network to receive jobs. I'm wondering if this is really legit or not. Thanks!


----------



## okiesawyers (Sep 15, 2010)

I have never heard of this website.  I would exercise caution. Something doesn't sound right.


----------



## plasticscoder (Sep 15, 2010)

I have not heard of them and I would be cautious when a "recruiter" requests money.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Sep 15, 2010)

Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## jsth10 (Sep 15, 2010)

I wouldn't trust it. The only thing I ever paid money for was the website* sohojobs.org *& it worked because that's how I found my current remote job. Maybe you should try this website.  I think some people on here have had success with it.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Sep 16, 2010)

This has SCAM written all over it.


----------



## purplescarf23 (Sep 17, 2010)

jsth10 said:


> I wouldn't trust it. The only thing I ever paid money for was the website* sohojobs.org *& it worked because that's how I found my current remote job. Maybe you should try this website.  I think some people on here have had success with it.



How long have you been working for this company?  I see that its $19.95 for a month trial.  Were they able to place you full time within that trial period??  Any information you can give would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance ~Kelsey


----------



## msmaller (Sep 20, 2010)

*Remote Contractors Job Placement Services*

  I used them almost a month ago, I was weary about paying the fee, but I took a chance and YES it is legit!  I did get offered a job making almost $50,000 per year!!  They have loads of coding job leads, but not only coding they have all sorts of work at home jobs like Medical Transcription, Resume Writing, Non-Medical Transcription, Data Entry, the list goes on.  I paid my fee and within 2 weeks I was hired.  They even do all the leg work for you, like they submit your resume and they contact all the companies for you.  I was submitted to 3 jobs the first week and 2 contacted me back to hire me.  Some of their coding jobs are only looking for CPC coders or CCS.  If you are having a hard time finding a job you may want to pay the fee and write it off on your taxes.  I am only speaking from my personal experience. 

Melinda


----------



## jsth10 (Sep 20, 2010)

I know I was skepitical at first, but I got a great remote job that I've been at for a year now not to mention some of the contract work that I found through the leads. It's a good website and I agree with you it was worth the money.


----------



## CSlatt (Sep 21, 2010)

*Paying for Placement*

I would NEVER pay for a placement.  I would proceed (if you must) with caution.


----------



## msmaller (Jan 29, 2011)

*Remote Contractors Job Placement Services*

Kelben23,  You do not directly work for Remote Contractors Job Placement Services, but you get leads to company that is hiring.
I inquired with them almost a year now and have steadily been contacted from the companies that my name has been submitted to for a job and one job in particular that has been offered to me a promised a  progressive and successful future.  
You have to understand that when you are finding it hard to get your name out there or if you are having trouble locating companies that may be in search for someone like yourself with your credenitial(s)  then you may need a little assistance, and that is what Remote Contractots Job Placement Services does.


----------



## specialtycoder (Jul 28, 2012)

*Question to msmaller*

I have recently been contacted by RCJPS (Remote Contractor Job Placement Services), and saw your post in the thread above, saying they got you a great job.  Could you please share a little more with us?  What field of work is the job in?  From your previous posts, it appears that you are a recruiter of some type, not a coder, so I am wondering what kinds of job offers they connected you to.  I can find very little feedback about this company on the internet. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ahogan2001 (Jul 29, 2012)

You should never have to pay to talk to a recruiter or get your resume out there!!!


----------



## specialtycoder (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for your input, Ahogan.  On the RCJP website, they say the reason they charge job seekers is because they are representing only you.  But actually they also charge a fee to prospective "employers" seeking applicants.


----------

